# Can you help me with advice for Golf Cabriolet project car?



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

As title really.

Picked up a cheap Mk3 golf Cabriolet 1995 1.8 petrol.

We got it for a project car to make nice and sell, unlikely for a profit but have always wanted to do something like this but not practical trying or risking anything with one of our daily drivers.

So engine is in rather good shape but what brings me to this section is the bodywork needs to attention!!

Front wings rusted at the bottom, need replacing
Bumpers need tidying and repainting
rear quarter needs a small dent repair, repaint due to a scratch and clear coat failing at one point
Also noticed along window sills it looks as to have been repainted previously and finished the paint upto the sills and has left a poor edge along!!!

What i'm really after is pointing in the right direction for resources that will help me to have a go at these things myself.
I Really want to have a go and im in the great situation where if i f**k it up it doesnt really matter. I can have another go!!!


Cheers

Dave


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Any sugestions?

I got a copy of the haynes bodywork manual last night, seems abit "antique" though!


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Nobody read a book or found a guide that was usefull or relevant?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

What info are you looking for - spraying, filling, welding, rust treatment, dent removal?
It's very unlikely that you'll find a book or whatever called 'A beginners guide to every aspect of bodywork repair' - it would be as thick as The encyclopedia Britannica.
The other thing to consider is that every aspect of body repair requires 'hands-on' skills and hands on skills are difficult to to teach and learn from the written word.
Other than signing up for some kind of college course or evening class or paying for some training I would think forums or Youtube would be your best bet. 
It will take you some time finding the right forums/videos and picking out the info you require.
A good starting point would be trawling through all the posts on here or the bodywork section on Piston-heads which holds quite a bit of info.

Lastly it might be worth considering that if all the info was readily available and the skills easy to learn a lot more people would be giving it go - old cars wouldn't go to scrap - they would all become someones project.

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

DaveDesign said:


> As title really.
> 
> Picked up a cheap Mk3 golf Cabriolet 1995 1.8 petrol.
> 
> ...


get the new wings bolted on, prep rear bumper, prep rear quarter and paint:thumb:


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Will give piston heads a look over.

I guess the main points are on how to change the bolt on wings correctly, repair that small dent on the rear quarter and some paint,

I really dont expect profesional results from diy, but hope i could do an acceptable job armed with the right information and attention to detail.

I'd like to try painting, although with my compressor and the cost to replace it is probably a no go.

Perhaps I should pop off a bumper and give it a try and see what happens!


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

The haynes book on bodywork would be quite good.......... If my car was a morris minor. Shame they havent re-visited that book with a modern one that includes modern vehicles and repair techniques!
But like mentioned before the book would be the size of an encyclopedia collection.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

DaveDesign said:


> The haynes book on bodywork would be quite good.......... If my car was a morris minor. Shame they havent re-visited that book with a modern one that includes modern vehicles and repair techniques!
> But like mentioned before the book would be the size of an encyclopedia collection.


the principles will still apply, there is no guide on how to repair every type of damage on every type of panel on every type of car. If you have a good basic knowledge go get stuck in and use resources to help you along the way. But If you don't know your hammer from your dolly it will be a long road:thumb:


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Have a look at the Readers Rides sections of Retro Rides. There are some great restorations on there.

The parts for Golfs look pretty cheap to me and if they are bolt-on you don't need to do any welding. Sounds a pretty easy resto, to be honest. 

You can do small 'smart' type repairs with a small compressor and a couple of guns from ebay - probably £200 worth of gear. If you aren't keeping the car (and therefore wanting to keep the gear for future repairs), it may be easier to get the painting done by a recommended smart repairer, especially if it is a metallic finish as that is harder to match as I understand it.


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Tintin said:


> Have a look at the Readers Rides sections of Retro Rides. There are some great restorations on there.
> 
> The parts for Golfs look pretty cheap to me and if they are bolt-on you don't need to do any welding. Sounds a pretty easy resto, to be honest.
> 
> You can do small 'smart' type repairs with a small compressor and a couple of guns from ebay - probably £200 worth of gear. If you aren't keeping the car (and therefore wanting to keep the gear for future repairs), it may be easier to get the painting done by a recommended smart repairer, especially if it is a metallic finish as that is harder to match as I understand it.


Thanks Tintin,

Will give retro rides a look over, just been going over some restor threads on piston heads, Wow some people really go to town!!!
My project is more of a repair and refresh than a nuts and bolts overhaul!

I'd keep the car for 6-12months before getting rid, Don't mind spending a few quid on equipment, sure most of it will hold a reasonable value to sell on when im done, 
Of course I will get a price for painting on the off chance it's in budget, unlikely.

Parts are dirt cheap for the golf  nearly all plug and play except for the bodywork!

Had a right old chuckle removing the fuel filler cap today!! was well stuck on!


----------

